# Romance is ageless for the Romantic



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Romance is always alive. I grew up watching my grandfather patting my grandma on the butt and saying I love you baby. Most times she would swat him away but once in awhile she would turn her head for a smooch. I am a toucher, I like holding hands when I walk with a lover. It has been years ago since a lover held my hand but I do remember and hold love and romance in my thoughts often. 
How do you keep romance alive?
What makes your heart strings sing?


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if. 
So here is one of my What IF's

 If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?

Not just our fingers touching but could we touch the being within.

Could we let our fingers meet and gaze into each others eyes for a long moment?

If in that moment we let the rest of the world pass away so there was only us and only this moment could we see one another?

    Let us meld into the soft gaze of each other’s eyes, see beyond the color of our iris, beyond the glossy black of the pupil and into the depths of our soul.

Science says that even as our fingers seem to touch they do not actually touch but rather our energy field touches their energy field. This is a fact we can draw on by knowing that we are touching more than each others skin. Feeling more than a physical touch and actually connecting energies. Allow yourself to expand on that thought and feel the greater energy field that flows between us.

    Imagine your energy as red and mine as blue, wherever the two meet, there is purple. It is shades of lavendar light created between our fingertips and glowing from our palms.

You can see the reflection in our eyes as we look deeper into each other. Can you see me?

I can see you, The you without the physical body, The you that is more magnificent than we could imagine.

    The lavender light grows from within as we see more and feel more of whom we are.

I feel as though I am seeing the archetype you, The you that was before you were you, The innocent, the seeker, the caregiver and warrior. These aspects of you dance in my minds eye as you open to me. The jester, the orphan, the lover and the magician are all part of the mystery that is you. The lavender spreads as we merge into one another’s aura until is seems to swirl around us. There is a sharing between us that is greater that the pressing of our flesh to one another, deeper that the joining of bodies in passion. It is more than seeing through eyes, it is the union so many seek, the union referred to as the Biblical knowing. When two come together and create something together that is more beautiful than either of the two individually.

If I touched my fingertips to yours, could you feel me?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2021)

That is beautiful!  That is incredible!  That should be saved for the specific ONE.  You will find her, Jon.
Now you are getting to the love of souls.  This is the real love!

We Libras know all about love and romance.
But if any man here knows of romance, it is Pecos.  If Pecos responds to this, he will tell us, in his few words of wisdom, all about love.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 2, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if.
> So here is one of my What IF's
> 
> If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?
> ...


Stunningly beautiful! Clearly written by a man who has deep experienced love and holds the memories close to his heart. It is the little things that you have written that keep romance alive. I do my best with this lovely lady that I have been blessed with.

I admire you my friend.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> That is beautiful!  That is incredible!  That should be saved for the specific ONE.  You will find her, Jon.
> Now you are getting to the love of souls.  This is the real love!
> 
> We Libras know all about love and romance.
> But if any man here knows of romance, it is Pecos.  If Pecos responds to this, he will tell us, in his few words of wisdom, all about love.


Gaer, that is one of the highest compliments that I have ever received.

But for today's thoughts on love and romance, JonDalar7 has masterfully covered the subject.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 2, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is always alive. I grew up watching my grandfather patting my grandma on the butt and saying I love you baby. Most times she would swat him away but once in awhile she would turn her head for a smooch. I am a toucher, I like holding hands when I walk with a lover. It has been years ago since a lover held my hand but I do remember and hold love and romance in my thoughts often.
> How do you keep romance alive?
> What makes your heart strings sing?


A couple of years ago my wife and I witnessed an extremely touching scene in a restaurant where we were having lunch. It was late in the afternoon when an older couple came in and took a table close to us. She was in a wheelchair and obviously disabled, probably from a severe stroke. He wheeled her in and took an adjacent chair. Her eyes followed him with that special "I adore you" look that lifetime lovers have. He fed her and gently wiped her lips while her eyes rarely left him. He was so lovingly gently and she was so obviously deeply in love that the whole scene was enough to cause my wife and I to tear up.

I resolve to be that kind of a man.

As I paid the check at the door, I commented on how heart warming it was to see older people so deeply in love. The waitress told me that they came in every week and the staff just loved them.

So Jon, you and your Grandfather are both true lovers. I truly hope that you find another to hold hands with.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 3, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if.
> So here is one of my What IF's
> 
> If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?
> ...


You are very skilled with words.  Are you a writer/author by trade?  I'm impressed.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you,  I'm a sweet, romantic Carpenter. There is a Christian publisher that wants 30 of my stories for a men's daily devotional. Probably not the romantic ones. Between Rodeo Cowboy and Burningman I spent some time in the mission field.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 3, 2021)

You sound like a sensitive empath to me. 
Beautifully written.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 3, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Thank you,  I'm a sweet, romantic Carpenter. There is a Christian publisher that wants 30 of my stories for a men's daily devotional. Probably not the romantic ones. Between Rodeo Cowboy and Burningman I spent some time in the mission field.


Are you planning to publish with them?


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Are you planning to publish with them?


I want to figure out how to do paragraphs first.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 4, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I want to figure out how to do paragraphs first.


There are good books on writing.  I'm a writer/author of novels.  My favorite books are on how to write novels, not short stories.  There are writers forums where you can talk to other writers on some of the specifics and even get them to read some of it for you to get their opinions.  You might be able to find some forums specific to Christian writing.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 4, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> There are good books on writing.  I'm a writer/author of novels.  My favorite books are on how to write novels, not short stories.  There are writers forums where you can talk to other writers on some of the specifics and even get them to read some of it for you to get their opinions.  You might be able to find some forums specific to Christian writing.


Thanks for the info. I do not have time for it yet. The publisher wanted my stories because they have no Christian jargon in them.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 4, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Thanks for the info. I do not have time for it yet. The publisher wanted my stories because they have no Christian jargon in them.


Okay, well, like I said there are writer's forums, and other writers can be very encouraging.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 18, 2021)

Jondalar, so eloquently crafted, how moving and accomplished. This line so resonated:
_"Imagine your energy as red and mine as blue, wherever the two meet, there is purple. It is shades of lavender light created between our fingertips and glowing from our palms."_

Throughout our fifty-three years together, my wife and I have said, I love you,  every single day. We do have spats of course, but we have always made a point of going to bed, friends. She has had a bouquet of flowers every week, except when I was having my hip replacement. Had I been clever enough I could have organised it using my smart phone. Sadly it's too smart for me, so we sent each other love messages by text. I was in hospital for a total of five days, she received one verse each day, of the following:

I'm certain that you really know
and fully understand,
how you've touched my life
and made me who I am.

But I wonder, could ever know
just how truly special you are,
that even on the darkest nights
you are my brightest star.

You've allowed me to experience
something very hard to find,
the unconditional love we have,
in body, soul  and mind.

I wonder if you ever feel
all the love I have to give?
Of course you do, as well you know,
you've been my will to live.

You are an amazing woman,
without whom I could never be,
having you in my life,
fulfils every part of me.

Annoyingly, I can't find her reply, but to paraphrase it, she listed all the chores that she has done over the years, thousands and thousands of times, making me feel quite humble, until the last line when she said. "And I would do it all again, because you are worth it!"


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh to be loved like that!!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I want to figure out how to do paragraphs first.



Fellow wordsmith, you definitely were gifted with the ability to string words together, to anoint those words with a rhythm and cadence that allow them to resonate, but you're absolutely right, we have to understand how paragraphs work as the building blocks to the finished product...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Posting again, 'cause this thread brought a vivid memory to mind.

A good number years ago, I stopped at a grocery store and parked at the back end of the lot, and headed towards the entrance.  There was an elderly couple walking ahead of me, holding hands and leaning into each other.

That made me smile and as I passed them, I said "y'all must be newlyweds?"

The man turned to his wife and grinned at her. "sixty-two wonderful years now."

She beamed back at him, while giving him a playful hip check, "sixty-five years now, Lovely - sixty-five."

While distant, that memory is still as vivid as the afternoon it happened...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2021)

I am a real sucker for romantic comedy movies. I find relationships and the love and melodrama that is part of "mating" absolutely fascinating. It is like a opera of chemical reactions....







What is that blue chemical...the secret sauce?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I am a real sucker for romantic comedy movies. I find relationships and the love and melodrama that is part of "mating" absolutely fascinating. It is like a opera of chemical reactions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'An opera of chemical reactions' - eh?  Lovin' that imagery...


----------



## Rosie Sunshine (Jul 2, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if.
> So here is one of my What IF's
> 
> If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?
> ...





Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if.
> So here is one of my What IF's
> 
> If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?
> ...


Hello. I really liked your thoughts on "what if". This tugged at my heart strings as something I dream about and hoped for.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 3, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Romance is mostly in my mind like a what if.
> So here is one of my What IF's
> 
> If I touched your fingertips with mine could you feel me?
> ...


This is beautiful.  To be loved by and with some one like this would be true love.


----------



## Rosie Sunshine (Jul 3, 2021)

terry123 said:


> This is beautiful.  To be loved by and with some one like this would be true love.


I agree.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 3, 2021)

I am a kissy face, neck nuzzler,hugger mugger type....to bad none of the women I ever knew were!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

One of my friends told me the other day that I'm a hopeless romantic after I sent her one of the songs I had been listening to. I guess I am. She knew just who I was thinking about while I listened to that song. LOL


----------



## Pecos (Jul 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my friends told me the other day that I'm a hopeless romantic after I sent her one of the songs I had been listening to. I guess I am. She knew just who I was thinking about while I listened to that song. LOL


I am not sure that I would ever describe a Romantic as hopeless. 

Life would be hopelessly boring without them and the music, art and beauty that flows from their imaginations. Humanity absolutely must have them. 

So treasure the romantics among us!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I am not sure that I would ever describe a Romantic as hopeless.
> 
> Life would be hopelessly boring without them and the music, art and beauty that flows from their imaginations. Humanity absolutely must have them.
> 
> So treasure the romantics among us!


So true...you make good points MB!


----------

